

Google Study On Failure Rates of Cheap Hard Drives - cwtann
http://storagemojo.com/2007/02/19/googles-disk-failure-experience/

======
hga
A very important paper from 2007. Perhaps the most interesting thing: heat is
not that big an enemy of disks.

